# What was your all-time favorite childhood Christmas present?



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

What was the best/most memorable Christmas present of your childhood?

I could say it was my first gun, but I don't think that was it. I think it was the year we got die-cast metal tractors and farm implements and dad got down on the floor and played with us. Electronic gadgets could never touch those memories. What was yours?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

20" Stingray bike from Western Auto. Red with white banana seat, butterfly handlebars, and a chrome fender on rear. I put a Wheelie bar on it-that thing was bad ***!


----------



## jusintime (Jun 24, 2006)

Mine was a socket and screwdriver set...about 6 years old and that 's when I meet the natural gas man...Took our gas meter apart to see how it ticks....Momma wasn't to happy though......Good thing no one smoked around that day becuase if they did, my ole little town would have been leveled...LOL...Got my little rear end tore up that day too.....


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

jusintime said:


> Mine was a socket and screwdriver set...about 6 years old and that 's when I meet the natural gas man...Took our gas meter apart to see how it ticks....Momma wasn't to happy though......Good thing no one smoked around that day becuase if they did, my ole little town would have been leveled...LOL...Got my little rear end tore up that day too.....


:rotfl:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

jusintime said:


> Mine was a socket and screwdriver set...about 6 years old and that 's when I meet the natural gas man...Took our gas meter apart to see how it ticks....Momma wasn't to happy though......Good thing no one smoked around that day becuase if they did, my ole little town would have been leveled...LOL...Got my little rear end tore up that day too.....


Sounds like you got some good tools. Those things are hard to take apart with cheap taiwan tools. That was classic.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

My BB gun. I wore that thing out. Dad and step mom would not get me one. When I moved in with my real mom (6th grade) I got one that year.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

An Erector set. Also, a large (~one foot) army tank with a windup motor and rubber treads.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

A Schwinn mountain bike. I still have it, too. I rode that thing for years. I want to be able to ride it again, but it needs some work on the brakes and at least one new rim.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Like Steve, mine was my first bike (freedom and speed!).
Schwinn w/ banana seat.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bag of jagged glass...Thanks for the memories Dad.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

My first spinning reel and the loud assz wind up Evil Knievel moto thing when I was five or so. I'd take both down the tank I would fish, put a bait on the rod (with a good size stick stuck in the ground between line and reel so it wouldn't get yanked in) and play for hours with that thing. Check line/bait every twenty minutes or so and then back to the motorcycle.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Bag of jagged glass...Thanks for the memories Dad.


 I'm glad it's had no lasting effects.... :rotfl:
Merry Crimmus Brotha.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

A Crosmann pellet gun, the same one they still make today. 10 pumps and a bb would go thru both sides of a tin building, lol. Everytime i walk by that pump shed at my parents, i just laugh at all those holes. That gun made me a deadeye though, sparrows never had a chance.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Heathkit pinball machine "Fireball" that my parents gave to the family one year. My dad and I spent months soldering and putting it together. Still have it and it works great. 1977 I believe. Started my passion for tinkering and electronics. Wish my Dad was still here to do some of this stuff with me and my son.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Bag of jagged glass...Thanks for the memories Dad.


I bet your Halloween costume was "Johnny Torch". A bag of oily rags and a Zippo.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

It was in the 60's. A gold schwinn with gold sparkle banana seat, chopper handle bars, sissy bar, knobby's, Reflectors & of course I chopped the front forks & added clothes pins & cards to the wheels. Easy Rider would of been proud of my bike.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

This may sound lame, but.. Encyclopedia Britanica set... I literally read every page, of every book. I was probably 8 or 9 (1975-76) when I got them. Took a couple years. Probably read them twice. This is the only reason why I am full of useless knowledge today.


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

Schinn Stingray Gold with a White Seat in 1967...wish I still had it! I vanished from the garage in 1980


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Makes me tear up anytime I think about it, we had some tough times in my childhood and when I was 13 mom told us while crying her eyes out she wouldn't be able to put nothing under the tree for us. All three of us boys told her with smiling faces we didn't need anything and to stop all that crying but it didn't stop her hurt. In march I came home one afternoon and there was a new kayak sitting in the living room for me and 2 other great things for my brothers. Mom had saved up any cent she could and skipped many meals to save up to give all three of us something we really wanted. God bless you momma. I'll never ever forget that for the rest of my life.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Me and Brother c. 1958 San Antonio*

...


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Cool pic!

Mine is my first 22...grandparents got me a Marlin 39A when I was 11.

I had no idea the quality of rifle they had bought me at the time....but based on what I put it through as a kid, and it still functions today, it was one helluva gift!

Tonka trucks would be #2 on the list...and a pile of sand to move one truck at a time.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Bag of jagged glass...Thanks for the memories Dad.





sweenyite said:


> I'm glad it's had no lasting effects.... :rotfl:
> Merry Crimmus Brotha.


 :rotfl::rotfl:



Kingofsabine18 said:


> Makes me tear up anytime I think about it, we had some tough times in my childhood and when I was 13 mom told us while crying her eyes out she wouldn't be able to put nothing under the tree for us. All three of us boys told her with smiling faces we didn't need anything and to stop all that crying but it didn't stop her hurt. In march I came home one afternoon and there was a new kayak sitting in the living room for me and 2 other great things for my brothers. Mom had saved up any cent she could and skipped many meals to save up to give all three of us something we really wanted. God bless you momma. I'll never ever forget that for the rest of my life.


 That's awesome !

Mongoose bike

Intellivision  I loved the cards each game came with to insert over the buttons on the controller.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

45# Bear recurve bow.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

ComeFrom? said:


> ...


 Pure gold right there!


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

http://www.chipmunkrifles.com/

I was probably 6 or 7 when I got that. That little gun and I went everywhere together. I ran everything from 22 Shorts to hollow points through there and killed a million squirrels, birds and rabbits. Peep sight in the rear and fixed post in the front. I could ding the 2" steel dock post on the pond from the house porch and did it a lot, about 100 Yards out. Driving around on a feed trip in West TX a guy that was like another father dared me to shoot a dove with it when i was about 9. I picked one out near a feeder, leaned out of the Willis jeep, and popped it's head off at 80 yards off a tree. :rotfl: When I was 10 or so I was tasked with driving the old Massy to move round bales off the back pastures by the pond, one at a time. I rigged up a holster for it on the fender well, and every time I saw a turtle poke it's head up out of the water I would stop and shoot it. Did that all day many a Saturdays.

I came to tears when my oldest son started shooting it about a year ago. He was pegging cans at 50 yards with the rear peep sight missing and to this day he said that is his favorite gun...even told his teacher at school when they where asked to write down and draw out there favorite toy and what they where thankful for. He said/wrote "I'm thankful for my 22":bounce:

Thanks for the memories and this wet stuff in my eyes OP.


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

Daisy BB gun. Still have it.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Got a Bear Compound bow when I was 12. It was the Black Bear model that was a youth strong enough to hunt with. It was set at 40#. Only stopped shooting it to go to school. I could barely pull it back at first but 3 months later my arms were built up enough for Palmers Sporting goods to crank it all the way up to 50#. I abandoned my neighbor friends wanting to play football and other games. It wasn't long before we all had bows. The garage in the back was lined with hay bales over huge styrofoam bocks. The driveway leading up to the garage was no longer for parking. I loved that bow more than just about anything.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

at about 11-12 years old my 20 gauge Wingmaster. Still looks brand new and has been all over the world. I have killed more pheasants with it in one morning than most will see in their lifetime (North Scotland). Killed deer, hogs, ducks, teal, geese, pidgeons, grouse, coyotes, turkey, squirrels, varmints, pheasants, dove, quail, nutria, and im sure im forgetting some.....all before i was 20 with that Wingmaster. Thank you dad!!

My 13 year old daughter is getting her own 20 gauge Wingmaster this Christmas.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Mine was a 14' Fiberglass boat with a 4hp mercury on it Christmas day 1977. I was nine years old and almost had a heart attack when my parents told me to look outside in the driveway.

I spent the next 5 or 6 summers exploring every bayou and tributary in Clear Lake.

And no, there is no way in hell I would give my nine year old son a boat for Christmas. It's probably illegal but things were different in 77'


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

1st rod & reel. 
Apple IIc computer 
LEGO sets


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Black GT Performer bicycle


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I was 9 and the sound of sleighbells outside my bedroom window woke me up. I lay there for a minute or two listening, then I got up and looked out the window. It was dawn and I could barely see anything - for sure not Santa and his sleigh so I woke Momma and told her what I heard. We started going window to window and when we got to the living room, there was Daddy with a Paint mare with a fancy black saddle with a red seat and white piping and silver conchos and black leather tassels with a matching bridle. The horse, I named her Babydoll, had a big red and white plume on her head and red and white tissue balls on a string from her bit to the saddle like a circus horse. What a grand and glorious sight!!!! Wish the pics of her all dolled out would have taken but this pic is later in the day after lots of riding. I also got that leather pant suit and the boots I'm wearing in the pic and a blue football - Momma said it looked more like a girl - and a bb gun.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Around 10 yrs old, my grandmother bought me an authentic NFL football like the one used in games. I aired it up and threw around with one of my boys last week. It's pretty slick from all the use over the years but still love it....


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

My all time favorite was my John Deere tractor, still have it for the grandkids today.......
Another favorite was a Pit Change Charger, dodge charger that you could take completely apart and rebuild it, incuding the engine parts. Just about wore that thing out.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Toss up. 
Daisy 881 pellet gun 10 years old
Eagle Claw spinning rod and reel 9 years old
Both given by my old man. RIP dad.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I grew up poor and there wasn't a hole lot of shopping and buying something just cause you wanted it for us. The best gift I ever received had to be my train set! I had been asking for a train set when I was about 10 and my dad must have got a real good bonus at work that year cause I got me a Lionel train set for Christmas! He took me to the store and let me pick out the one I wanted to boot! I still have it and put it out around the tree for my girls to play with.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Shaky said:


> My all time favorite was my John Deere tractor, still have it for the grandkids today.......
> Another favorite was a Pit Change Charger, dodge charger that you could take completely apart and rebuild it, incuding the engine parts. Just about wore that thing out.


Whats the story behind the kid in the middle?


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Red Ryder bb gun.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> Whats the story behind the kid in the middle?


Thats his determined look! He was determined not to fall out, and was determined to drive next!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

1980...Black Mongoose bicycle w/ yellow Tuff2 wheels.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Shaky said:


> Thats his determined look! He was determined not to fall out, and was determined to drive next!


 Gotcha.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

In 1954 when I was 6 years old I was looking over my Santa stuff and heard an engine running outside. Looked out the window and saw the car my grandfather had built for me. He took a Crosley front end and bumper, cut the hood down to fit, installed seats from a display at the Cadillac dealer and powered it with a Sears washing machine motor (which I still have). It was about 8 feet long and 3 feet wide. Talk about heaven on earth. Turns out it was underpowered so he bought an Indian motor scooter and put the engine in the car. Then it would run around 55-60 so he put an old Chevy transmission in it to slow it down. I ran the wheels off of that thing until I was in high school and it quit running. Mechanic at the service station we traded at said he would get it running if he could borrow it to copy for his kids. Soon it had been "stolen". Sure wish I had it now for my grandkids.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Erector set (those were awesome) and I still remember getting this little Jeep that had a clear plastic piece over the hood and it shot sparks when you rolled it. Life was simple. Also remember getting a butt load of fruits in my stocking...I am sure y'all did too!!! LOL!!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

A single shot Stevens 12ga my parents got me.I still hunt with it at times last year at turkey season I pulled it out of the safe with plans to bag a turkey with it,All i saw that morning was a pack of hogs headed dead at me at a trot dropped two 40 pounders with one shot gut shot a sow with a second shell ,,,I looked like Rooster Cogburn running at em and reloading


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I remember every year the old saying about being a good boy. Every time I heard this it was around Christmas. I always thought to myself man that is along time to be good. LOL


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Original Nintendo


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My Brother in law that taught me how to hunt gave me a Marlin bolt action single shot 410 that was passed down from his Grand dad to his dad then to him. I had it from 12 years old till our house burnt down. 14 years. I have looked and am still looking for one just like it.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Don't know if a favorite was there but several memories through the years.

A jaws, kinda like operation. You had to reach in its mouth and pull whatever out w/o getting bit.

A basketball goal.

Banana seat huffy.

And a multi colored bean bag....my own personal couch...that thing went with me everywhere like Linus' blanket.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

didn't have much growing up but one year I got a Red, White, and Blue basketball, one that was like the Globetrotters used, I aired it up and took it straight outside before I even looked or played with anything else.... I'll never forget it


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

I was 12. Dad got me a 9.9 HP Johnson outboard to go on his 14 ft rhyan craft aluminum boat made in El dorado, Texas (I believe). That thing saw everything and everywhere from the Port Isabel jetties to the East Cut.


----------



## wadefish (May 25, 2005)

Lime limo go cart!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*6*

I was 6 and told my parents I wanted a watch for Christmas so they let me.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*"RARE"*

I had one of these! My parents got it from the dealer where we lived for my Christmas present in the early seventies. We drag raced in my living room for days and even my sisters boy friend (now husband) would come over and lay on the floor like a little kid and play. Sis didn't care much for it. I threw it away, right about the time I sold my 69 Super Bee for 900 bucks. We got tired of storing it. What an idiot!!!!!!!!!! You had to shift it like a four speed through the quarter mile or the car would stop but we learned you could go to fourth from first and it wouldn't stall. sad3sm


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Remington model 121, pump action .22 cal. Still have the rifle.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

A 24" Schwinn bike with the English frame when I was 9 or 10. It had been my uncle's, who is only 5 years older than I am. Getting new stuff that was that expensive back in the 60s wasn't even a consideration. 

I wish that I still had that bike.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> 20" Stingray bike from Western Auto. Red with white banana seat, butterfly handlebars, and a chrome fender on rear. I put a Wheelie bar on it


Close! When I was 6 I got the same bike but it had a Mattel Vrroom Motor on it 



 and all the kids in my neighborhood wanted to ride it and make the motor louder lol.

Man I was cool. I can remember putting an "Orange Peel" rear slick on the bike later on that would leave orange skid marks on the sidewalk lol.

That's the earliest Christmas gift that I can remember but then I rode that bike for a long time; man I loved that bike.

TH


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Dad gave me an Explorer folding buck knife when I was 10. I remember I dropped it on the concrete and busted the tip off. I thought he was gonna beat me for sure but, He showed me how to use the grinder and the file set and made it good as new. I still use that knife and think about that day every time I pick it up


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

My trusty Benjamin, pop got me and my cousin one, can't count how many squirrels its killed


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Hutch lil' holeshot bicycle. ....700.00 bucks me and Dbarham got ours the same 
year ... I rode mine into our frozen pond first thing Christmas morning! !
I thought I could make it across the ice just on the corner. ...


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Death Star Playset 1978! Still have it!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Set of Hogan irons


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

Bridgestone 90 motorcycle when I was 7 or 8 - Tech was way beyond the competition at that time!


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Daisy BB gun when I was about 8.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

!957. Robby The Robot. It had a cable connected to a hand crank control and when you turned the crank, it would move across the floor with eyes blazing red, smoke coming out and a recording that said "I am Robby the Robot"! over and over. What made it great was that I quickly found out my little sister who was about 3 yrs. old was terrified of it. Man, did I have fun with that! To this day, when my sister and I have a disagreement, I threaten her with "Robby the Robot". She says "that thing is evil".


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*For Me ....*

Back on the late-60's, when my bro and I were 7-8 years old (he is a year older) - Santa brought two pairs of 8oz boxing gloves complete with a promise from Major Dad that if my brother and I fight over something we would settle it with boxing matches in the back yard. After the FIRST fight in the back yard, things changed between my older brother and I - earned some serious respect with a 2nd round tko - and no rematch was accepted.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

I was definitely the coolest kid on the block when I got my Jimmy Jet back in the early 60's! :biggrin:


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

My 1st bicycle .. it was blue. I think my parents got it from Sears. 
Linda


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

14ft aluminum boat amd my 410 automatic


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Growing up, I since about 6, I had hand me down RedRider BB gun, hand me down bolt action Remington .22, and hand me down single shot .410.

I could kill doves and field larks with the 410, but couldn't touch the flights of geese that flew over grandmas' place. I wanted a SHOTGUN.

When about 11 or 12, I got up Christmas morning and dang.....no box that would hold a shotgun or one leaning anywhere. I was pretty sad. 

I started opening presents, and finally came to one about 2' long and pretty heavy. When opened it was a "broken down" Remington 870 Wingmaster 16 ga. shotgun. I was ecstatic!! Killed a lesser Canadian and two snow geese the first morning!! Pop used to like telling that story, saying "I never saw a kids face light up so quickly!" LOL That was about 1955.

Being 70, I just gave up the 12 ga. and went back to the old 16 ga. for a little less recall. I still have it and looks like new....broken down and cleaned after every time shot. I got into skeet shooting for several years and prolly burnt several thousands of rounds through it. Never a malfunction.

Later
R3F


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

*A couple - over the years*

The first one had to be an erector set. As I remember it came in a metal box. I spent a lot of time with it.

I had seen in dad's closet that there was a bolt action Remington 34 NRA 22 with a peep sight. I was 12 years old in probably 1958 when he put a ribbon on it and gave it to me. I cannot fathom the number of rounds I put through that gun and the small game I killed. It was incredibly accurate. It got away from me when I left it at a friends house and went into the Army. I always felt guilty that I deprived my brother, who is 6 years younger, from the joy of using that gun. We each ended up having one son each.

A few years ago I went on an internet quest and bought 4 of them off various firearms websites. Only one was the NRA Model 34 with the peep sight. So, I kept looking and found what had to be the King of Lyman Sights. I bought 3 Model 55R Lymans from him. The boxes they came in had the original price printed on them - $5.50. I took all 3 to Briley and had them installed. That Christmas I gave one to my brother and one each to both of our sons.

My nephew now has 2 boys and a girl and I have seen several photos of them shooting the gun. It gives me much pleasure to see that. I just found out that I have a grandson, my first grandchild, on the way. When he is ready he'll have a shooter.

SG2


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

I always loved getting a bike for Christmas. It's sad that you don't see has many kids out Christmas day riding new bikes most of them are cooped up in the house playing games.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

My nanny, who was also a great aunt bought me a Daisy Red Rider when I was 5yrs. old for Christmas. Best Christmas present ever!! Every year thereafter for prolly 5-6 years she would buy me bb's. 

As I grew older and shot deer, I would always take her a hind leg for Christmas tamales. She loved venison and loved that I would take her meat to add to her holiday tamales; I loved taking her the venison yearly as well. 

Great memories of her, RIP Nana....


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Probably the Nintendo...Mike Tyson's punch out, Super Mario Brothers and other cool games. Great times as a kid...sure wish I could go back 30 years!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Bikes. I got a few of them over the years and everyone of them was the hit of that year.

Freedom is what they represented to me and I loved it.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

There have been a few that are memorable:

Lionel train set (passed it on to my son)

Erector sets (I probably had all of them)

Chemistry set (THAT was probably a mistake, LOL!!!)

My favorite though was a Zeiss microscope when I was about 12. I know that one probably set my dad back some, but it opened up a whole new world to me. Before he died, he asked if I still had it... I do.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

man hard to choose one but either my Diamond back bike or my single shot .410


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Crossman 760 pump BB/Pellet gun. Still have it and it still works!


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

I got a Schwinn Stringray around 66 or 67. It was green & it was a 2 speed, which I thought was so cool. I really wanted a Schwinn Krate a few years later. Remember those? But by then, 10 speeds were popular, so I got that. Some off brand.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Springfield 20 ga. pump shotgun when me and my twin brother was 15.We both got one after all our lives sharing a gift.1968 I reckon.Dad went bust farming in the late 50's because of the droughts,so it was the first big gift we ever got.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Remote control car. Dad couldn't change the batteries out fast enough. 

A memory of my brother. One year he was given a mess of GI joes. Dad had a good fire going and Bryan had stopped playing with them on a log next to the fireplace. Dad threw a fresh log on about the time Bryan walked up to play with then again.... Only to find them melting on a log.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

smokinguntoo said:


> The first one had to be an erector set. As I remember it came in a metal box. I spent a lot of time with it.
> 
> I had seen in dad's closet that there was a bolt action Remington 34 NRA 22 with a peep sight. I was 12 years old in probably 1958 when he put a ribbon on it and gave it to me. I cannot fathom the number of rounds I put through that gun and the small game I killed. It was incredibly accurate. It got away from me when I left it at a friends house and went into the Army. I always felt guilty that I deprived my brother, who is 6 years younger, from the joy of using that gun. We each ended up having one son each.
> 
> ...


The Remington Model 34 was produced from 1932-35. My grandfather worked and earned money to buy his first .22 when he was a boy and it was a model 34. He passed it on to my dad and last year, he gave it to me. Very accurate and is a prized possession as it is the only thing I have from my grandfather. He passed away in the summer of 2001.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

sweenyite said:


> The Remington Model 34 was produced from 1932-35. My grandfather worked and earned money to buy his first .22 when he was a boy and it was a model 34. He passed it on to my dad and last year, he gave it to me. Very accurate and is a prized possession as it is the only thing I have from my grandfather. He passed away in the summer of 2001.
> View attachment 1894458
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894466


That is a cool story. I see he had the medallion made in a vending machine at the old Lone Star Brewery. What a neat paired memento.

I don't know who purchased it originally - my father or my grandfather, but I'm sure they both shot it. That is what is important. I shoot mine once or so times a year and always think of both of them when I do.

SG2


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

A hand-me-down Schwinn 24" bicycle that was my uncle's.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Ruger 10/22. Still have it. My father and I have been shooting it a lot lately. He can still outshoot me, always could. Good times, then and now.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

A grey huffy bike. I called it the grey ghost and it was the fastest bike in the neighborhood. Many miles were put on that bike.


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

A Road Runner Big Wheel from Western Auto...


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Crosman .22 gas single action*

Was given one of these by a friend of my deceased dad when I was 9. Waay more powerful than any bb gun I had prior to this. I loved that thing and shot it a bunch until it quit on me way back when.

Saw this one at a gun show and had to relive my past!


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Got a remington 581 bolt action. Dad had it set for single feed and said he would convert it to accept the 5-6 rd magazine when the time come. Didnt take long and I was slaying ground squirrels and jack rabbits out on my grandparents homestead. Think I was around 7 at the time..


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

ralph7 said:


> Was given one of these by a friend of my deceased dad when I was 9. Waay more powerful than any bb gun I had prior to this. I loved that thing and shot it a bunch until it quit on me way back when.
> 
> Saw this one at a gun show and had to relive my past!


 That is 2cool!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

on to 2015...


----------



## squidly (Sep 26, 2005)

XR-75 with a DG pipe ..... terrorized the neighborhood on that


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

I was 12, been duck and goose hunting with single shot 20 & 16 gauge guns since it I was 7. My Dad got me an Ithaca Model 37 12 gauge pump and 51 years later it still performs flawlessly. Picked up another along the way for my son.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Lionel Train sticks out. I have a bunch of trains now. We always set up a huge one "for Christmas". Once my sister moved out for college, we moved in. The rest was history. It never came down. Now he has a two car garage full.

I also remember the Schwinn stingray, red, yellow, banana seat. Epic good times. Surf board, used, from my grandma was a pretty good one. I thought I was all that.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Had a lot of fun with this.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

bb gun
schwinn bike with ape hangers and banana seal...


----------



## Peeping Tortuga (Aug 11, 2011)

GI Joe Aircraft Carrier


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I got a 7 band radio one year, that was the best gift I ever got. I thought it was so cool to be able to listen to police calls in my room. I might have been 10 years old.


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

Atari was awesome...


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I was 7 and my little sis was 3 1/2 years old. Santa gave me a toy called "Robby the Robot". It was cable operated and would roll on the floor with flashing red eyes, smoke spewing from the top of his head, and a recorded voice saying " hello, I'm Robby the Robot". I soon learned my little sis was terrified of this beast, so whenever my folks were in the back of the house, I went into action with it. Both of us remember to this day and she still swears "Robby the Robot" is pure evil! Ha! Thank you Santa. I love my little sister, but could not resist the fun.

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

A Schwinn Lime Peeler ( that I guarantee my parents could not easily afford) 

Thanks Momma & Daddy. A thousNd times, thank you !


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

My parents gave me a Dalmatian puppy one Christmas... It was back when the movie 101 Dalmatians came out. 

Her name was, "Sasha"... She was a beautiful dog, but my parents ended up with 101 reasons not to buy another one. She was the meanest dog we ever had!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, mine is a two part. 

I got my first pellet gun when I was 6 or 7, and wore out the birds up at our farm with it. Shortly after I got a single shot 410, then a 22 after. 

When I was 8 my dad got an old Honda TRX125 4 wheeler from my step-grandmothers(is that a thing?) dad, fixed it up and surprised me with it. 

I have to say the starter guns, and the 4 wheeler were my all time favorites. The starter guns just drove my love for hunting through the roof, and the 4 wheeler aided my love for the outdoors. I could go places I usually wouldn't on our farm, and just spend all day out there.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Remington 410 guage shotgun and aluminum 12 boat


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Tie:
- Marlin 39A from my grandparents at 11 yrs old
- first boat/motor at 13 from my folks...14' with an old 6 hp Johnson

Man did I put some bullets through that 22 and time on the 6 hp!


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Christmas*

When I was real young my grandpa gave me the whole Jonny West and Geranamo set. Then there was red rider. Then a sail line when I was ten. I can't tell you how many metric tons of fish that sail line caught through the yrs as we lived on the bay front in Corpus when I was growing up. I supplied many of church fish fries back in the day.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

this!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Schwinn Stingray, see I'm not alone!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

jc said:


> A Ken Doll, see I'm not alone!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*right here!*


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

The HESS gas trucks with real working lights!

Also https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...d=0ahUKEwiEx-Kx9vDJAhXE6yYKHZp0A1sQMwgeKAIwAg

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

DA REEL DADDY said:


>


Man, wouldn't you hate to run into that dude on the street?
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Huffy Sonic 6 bike...had to have it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

When I was 12 my bought me an old V bottom aluminum boat and a 1965 7.5hp McCullough motor. We lived in sargent on the creek. 
I spent many of days running up and down the creek with that old boat but what I remember most about that motor was all the hours me and my dad spent working on that old motor. 
Not sure if he knows it or not but it wasn't that old boat and motor that made that the best gift ever but the time we spent together working on it. Memory's I will never forget.
James

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## donmac (Aug 3, 2010)

A telescope. Still use it forty years later.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

The single shot .410 Dad bought me when I was around 12.


----------



## hankscke123 (Jun 8, 2011)

My benGermain pellet gun started my gun obsession lol


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

Tonka trucks when I was I kid. They got better each year! With 5 brothers we had them all.


----------

